# Wisconsin Grazier



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From PFG....

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/producer-features/wisconsin-grazier-experiments-with-forage-options


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I'am gona just keep my thoughts to myself .. He's just down the Rd. from me a bit..


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I think grazing is great and a diversity of crops is crucial in the dairy business imo. One thing I disagree on is wintering your cows outside especially in Wisconsin....


----------

